# Muay Thai rib injury question



## manchu (Mar 5, 2009)

Hello. I am new to forum. I started Muay Thai, and I have been going to training 6 times a week for the past two months. I have done cardio kickboxing for the past 4 years, but there were no direct contacts. The injury occurred when I was asked to train with a teacher with 9 year of experience. She was wearing a mouth guard, and she was extremely strong and rough. I was using Thai Pads, but the pressure was so strong that I really held on to pads closely on my chest. There were many kicks and knees, and I noticed pain in my chest. I went to see a doctor, and I was told that the rib injury will take about 4 to 6 weeks to heal. Here is my question. Was it because of the way I was holding my pads? When do I actually say to stop and kick less? I really wanted to be stronger by tolerating the strong kicks and knees. Is this very normal process of getting to know Muay Thai? Normally, when I train with men, they are really gentle and modify kicks for me. I always feel bad about that, but then, that's how I get better by keep training. I am not going to give up, and I would like to continue training when the pain goes away. I would like people's feedback on my experience. What went wrong? Thank you.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 5, 2009)

Sounds to me like you were holding the pads wrong.  Do not feel bad a lot of people have done that through the years.

As to your ribs well just let them heal and you will be back to normal in no time.  I have through out the years had plenty of sore ribs and also cracked ribs.  In time they will feel better.  

No matter what keep training in some fashion.  Good luck.


----------



## redantstyle (Mar 5, 2009)

> Sounds to me like you were holding the pads wrong. Do not feel bad a lot of people have done that through the years.
> 
> As to your ribs well just let them heal and you will be back to normal in no time. I have through out the years had plenty of sore ribs and also cracked ribs. In time they will feel better.


 
the pads need to be away from the body, so the arms can flex at elbows and shoulder joints a bit to act as shock absorber. otherwise the force transfers directly through the pad and into you.

ditto on the ribcage. it'll heal up in time. just be sure not to take any fresh hits on it for six months or so.

after a while, it only hurts when you laugh.


----------



## manchu (Mar 5, 2009)

Wow, I already got two responses. Thank you. I noticed that people suggest different ways...to hold pads close to the chest, or give some space, and so on. I think I just have to practice and see what feels best for me. You guys are brave. Thank you.


----------



## manchu (Mar 5, 2009)

Thank you for your kind message.


----------



## Jarrod G. (Mar 5, 2009)

At the risk of sounding like a mocking bird....

you should hold the pads away from your body.  Think about it like this...If you were holding the pads for a head kick and the pads were too close, you would get knocked out by the force of the back of the pads hitting your head.  ALWAYS hold them at an angle and push down into the kicks, that way there is no chance of them coming back and causing damage to you.  holding pads should be the safest thing you can do as far as training goes, just ask for advice from someone who knows. (your trainer should be correcting your mistakes) =(


----------



## denmyos (Mar 6, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g4hgH3SLzlk&feature=related

maybe this can help you.
Some figthers don't like the spread of the thaipads, for some reason.!!
But this can give you a good idea how to hold them.


----------



## -steve- (Mar 6, 2009)

Training 2 hours 6 times a week! That's awesome, I've only just started and I'm finding it difficult to go 1 hour 3 times a week. I made the mistake of holding the pads to close to my body, it can be quite painful but I haven't had any serious damage done...yet. There are some strong girls in my gym as well, man they can kick hard, I find it strangely arousing :ladysman:


----------



## Jarrod G. (Mar 7, 2009)

Another quick note on holding pads for knees...

You should try to 'stack' the pads when hold ing them for knees.  Hold the bottom pad sideways and the top pad perpendicular to that (or at a slight angle at least).  for their right knees you should have your right pad on the bottom and then you can push down with your left arm on top of the pad to stop it from pushing back up into your stomach.  I don't know how exactly you were holding the pads but if you just remember to push into everything, you should be ok.


----------



## manchu (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks for another great feedback. I wish you could demonstrate... I always wondered why people push pads back when I punch and kick. I now know the part of it is to avoid injuries. Regarding pads, I was taught to hold a pad sideways with my left hand, and another pad on top of it facing the partner when practicing foot jabs and knees. I think the injury occurred because my right hand, the one holding upper pad facing the partner was right on my chest really tight. So, every time she kicked, the pressure went straight to my ribs like I was punching myself. When I am training with someone rough, I have a hard time asking them to modify the power. It's like "Why are we here then?" I think I learned lessons though, because this injury is affecting everything in my ordinary life... picking up stuff from floor and so on. 
Anyway, when I go back to training, I will always remember to push back. By the way, do you know any good Muay Thai gym in Maui? I am moving there this month.
Have a good day.


----------



## Jarrod G. (Mar 7, 2009)

manchu said:


> By the way, do you know any good Muay Thai gym in Maui? I am moving there this month.


 

keep going across the pond till you get to Thailand..lots of good gyms =D


----------

